# Visa Status Change



## gencyanup (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear All,

I am gency currently on tourist visa for 40 days..I came uae on 12th October and will leave on 17th nov..Actually my husband visa doesn't had family status and he got it..So we planned to change into residence status..I have to cross the border for the processing..I would like to get advices from anyone..How long it will take to get the residence entry permit?..I would like to gather the information regarding this matter..Please help me on this..

Thanks in advance..

Gency


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

a tourist visa is valid for 30days with 10 days grace so the visa is not granted for 40 days, you can then do a visa run to extend for another 30 days or once you can go to immigration to pay to have it extended. there are rules of minimum salary etc for sponsoring a family. if allowed it depends on the timescale from company and immigration, it could take a week it could take a month it could take 3 months? everyone is different, different circumstances. in order to get a residence visa you have to go through the medical process and emirates id process, that all can take time.


----------



## gencyanup (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for the reply..I hope to get the residence entry permit within 2 days..


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

gencyanup said:


> Thank you for the reply..I hope to get the residence entry permit within 2 days..


hmmmmm... think that may well be pushing it...! they can do it quickly if they "want to" tho. u have to do the medical and then go somewhere else for the emirates id..... it doesnt all happen in immigration.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

*A residents visa?*



gencyanup said:


> Thank you for the reply..I hope to get the residence entry permit within 2 days..


Seems odd to me that you are required to join a queue to get resident status when you indicate that you come from the UAE???


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> Seems odd to me that you are required to join a queue to get resident status when you indicate that you come from the UAE???


hmmmm yes i did wonder that myself...!! maybe someone pressed the wrong button?


----------

